# Lithogenes wahari



## FlatLine (Dec 30, 2008)

This is a really cool catfish. I didn't know such a thing even existed.

http://dsc.discovery.com/news/2009/01/29/climbing-catfish.html


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow, thats cool. I wonder how big the things get to be. Can't be to big, otherwise it would be to much weight to carry up waterfalls and such.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Neat-o!
Cool blue & orange color.
I love the name, too. Lith-AH-gen-eeez . It sort-of means "rock-walker," which certainly fits. Litho = rock, genes= from Diogenes, a famous walking wanderer of ancient legend. Actually, I'm TOTALLY guessing about that, but it seems obvious enough to me. Anyway, one nifty fish indeed; I wonder when we'll see any in the hobby?


----------



## FlatLine (Dec 30, 2008)

Haha, one in the hobby would be awesome, you'd catch it climbing your shower wall.


----------

